
Apple’s macOS Catalina update is a problem for DJs who relied on iTunes - miles
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20903391/apple-macos-catalina-itunes-dj-software-breaks-xml-file-support-removal-update
======
kilo_bravo_3
OS X itself was a problem for music producers who relied on OS 9.

That's why [http://macos9lives.com/](http://macos9lives.com/) exists.

I think the prudent solution for DJs is to keep Mojave up to date and not
upgrade to Catalina.

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/an-os-9-odyssey-
why-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/an-os-9-odyssey-why-do-some-
mac-users-still-rely-on-16-year-old-software/)

------
melling
Seems like a very specific problem not being able to export as XML.

I’ve been holding off because I’m afraid I’ve got some 32 bit apps on my 2013
MacBook Pro. I’ve got to go through my list.

------
skunkworker
That title is clickbait, the problems they are referring to is

1\. iTunes removing the xml file (which they announced in 2014)

2\. The removal of 32-bit apps.

Other than that this has nothing to do with Macbook Pros other than the fact
that DJs use Macbook pros and the two issues above affect them.

------
duskwuff
Mods: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20903391/apple-macos-
cata...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/7/20903391/apple-macos-catalina-
itunes-dj-software-breaks-xml-file-support-removal-update) is the source
story, and has a rather different (and more precise!) title. "Serious MacBook
Pro Problems" is ridiculously wrong; this issue has nothing to do with the
MacBook Pro, and is only "serious" for a small, specific subset of users.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed to that from
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/10/08/apple-
mac...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2019/10/08/apple-macos-
catalina-broken-update-mac-imac-macbook-pro-fix-mistake/) and we'll update the
title. Thanks!

